# Fuji SL 3.0



## RoadFan

I purchased this week my 2011 Fuji SL 3.0 on Craigslist. This is the setup basically:

BikePedia - 2011 Fuji SL 3.0 Complete Bicycle

Except for the shifters and rear derailleur which were upgraded by seller to Ultegra, everything else is stock.

I did change the saddle to my old but trusty E3 (now known as Kontact), it did improve the ride a lot.

I have a few more upgrades to do, but for now this is my "new" bike, I'm very happy with the fact that now I finally have a carbon frame... and what a difference it makes.

Anyone else out there with a SL 3.0? Please comment on your experience, I'm sure I'm not the only one here with one.


----------



## Italianrider76

Nice ride man.....may get rid of some of the spacers but otherwise a fine ride.


----------



## jmoore49

I have one too, great bike. Transferred my Ultegra SL to it from previous Felt which cracked.
I do a lot of Climbing and League Racing and find it great for both. Very comfortable geometry and great at absorbing bumps and road imperfections. One issue I have is some surface paint cracking around the seat post clamp area. Don't think the carbon is cracking. Wondering if yours has anything similar?


----------



## jmoore49

Oh and I shortened my fork crown to reduce the spacers as suggested. It does a lot for the look too.


----------



## jmoore49

Can't post any pics yet as still a newbie...need to do a few more posts..


----------



## crbeals

Very nice. What difference do you notice from AL framed bikes?


----------



## jmoore49

I notice a big difference over rough ground. My last bike was Alu with Carbon Fork and Seatstays and I found it very harsh. Carbon soaks up the rough stuff and makes bad surface roads ( which we have a lot of in Ireland) a lot more pleasant. Couldn't go back to Aluminium now. Also the Fuji SL doesn't have the road buzz you get with a lot of other Carbon frames.


----------



## jmoore49

I also changed to a Rotor Q Ring on the big ring. Did some TTs last season on the SL and found it great with TT bars. Great all round bike in my opinion.


----------



## jmoore49

Picture with TT Bars, takes from the look..

Another:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=477&pictureid=1762

And Another..
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=477&pictureid=1763


----------



## jmoore49




----------



## jmoore49




----------



## jmoore49

Rotor QRing


----------



## RoadFan

Italianrider76 said:


> Nice ride man.....may get rid of some of the spacers but otherwise a fine ride.


Thanks Italian, love my Fuji. As for the spacers, I'm trying to see how it goes for now, I kind of like it high, but I'm willing to try lower for a while to see how it feels.

I did buy carbon spacers, it improved the looks a lot! I'll post pics after I clean the bike, time for a clean this weekend.


----------



## RoadFan

jmoore49 said:


> Picture with TT Bars, takes from the look..
> 
> Another:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=477&pictureid=1762
> 
> And Another..
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/picture.php?albumid=477&pictureid=1763


What a great bike jmoore, that looks like my dream bike! 

Wow, love those wheels, Mavic Ksyrium? That's my next upgrade. Maybe Ksyrium are little bit above my budget, but looking at Shimano RS30 or Mavic Aksium. I don't race so I can live with a heavier wheelset. But have to wait for another month before that; right now eBay and Craigslist are my friends 

For now I upgraded to carbon spacers, the stem to a FSA SLK, and a Felt 1.3 Aero handlebar which is like a wing, really comfortable. I'll post some pics in the future, I need to clean the ride.


----------



## RoadFan

jmoore49 said:


> I have one too, great bike. Transferred my Ultegra SL to it from previous Felt which cracked.
> I do a lot of Climbing and League Racing and find it great for both. Very comfortable geometry and great at absorbing bumps and road imperfections. One issue I have is some surface paint cracking around the seat post clamp area. Don't think the carbon is cracking. Wondering if yours has anything similar?


I have no cracks on mine, for now. Hopefully none in the future. I weigh 165 for now, hopefully going down a few lbs in the next few months, have to get more regular on the bike.


----------

